# In ear earphones within 2.5k



## sjstays (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys, i was using thye mdr XB220ex for the last 1.5 years, however the same got stolen last week. so looking forward to buy another one of the same make or the mdr XB30EX or XB90EX. the only challenge is Sony doesnt cover the accessories under warranty. thats why when the earphones stopped working properly within the first 6 months i had to escalate the matter to the highest level possible within Sony to get a free replacement. 

pls suggest earphones from other brands within 2.5k which  should have extra bass and clairity. all kind of suggestions are welcome. thanks in advance.


----------



## ratul (Jan 10, 2013)

sjstays said:


> Hi guys, i was using thye mdr XB220ex for the last 1.5 years, however the same got stolen last week. so looking forward to buy another one of the same make or the mdr XB30EX or XB90EX. the only challenge is Sony doesnt cover the accessories under warranty. thats why when the earphones stopped working properly within the first 6 months i had to escalate the matter to the highest level possible within Sony to get a free replacement.
> 
> pls suggest earphones from other brands within 2.5k which  should have extra bass and clairity. all kind of suggestions are welcome. thanks in advance.



Soundmagic E10 or Vsonic GR02 bass edition, though Vsonic is only available through Hifinage, which is down these days, for Soundmagic E10, *HomeShop18* is selling them for Rs. 1500..
or if you are from delhi, you can buy E10 directly from nehru place through SMC international..


----------



## Droid (Jan 10, 2013)

Go for Sound Magic E 30:

Sound Magic E 30 Headphones (Black) - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
 Or
Sennheiser CX 215 In-ear-canalphone:

Sennheiser CX 215 In-ear-canalphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com

Check out the review of list of 268 IEM's according to price range:
Multi-IEM Review - 268 IEMs compared (ViSang VS-K1 added 01/03/13)


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 14, 2013)

Brainwavz M1 is good... Brainwavz M1.. dont buy it from ebay is costs more.. Read the review from here Brainwavz M1 user reviews & impressions


----------

